# more more more



## topper1995 (Aug 29, 2009)

i want to get some other reptiles not nesaselary snakes, but im ot shore what to get canany one surgest anything!?!?


----------



## IloveDragons (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey there, well if you didn't want snakes you could also try yourself with a bearded dragon. They are the best lizards to start off with, believe me. They can be very calm and docile lizards providing you handle them quite alot during a day. You could also try yourself with a lepoard gecko but these little ones have been known to bite at times, but with the right amount of handling a day they shouldn't bite at all. Hopefully this has been useful


----------



## topper1995 (Aug 29, 2009)

thank you for this helpful info and i said not snakes cause i already ave a few but yes beardies would be good thanks !!!!

is anybody selling a beardy or 2 with set up doesnt matter bout set up but would be useful!!!!!  cheers


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

go for a beardie, i sell them but a bit far from you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

